

Yahoo’s Executive Structure Crumbles: Garlinghouse (peanut butter manifesto guy) + More to leave - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/19/yahoos-executive-structure-crumbles-lu-garlinghouse-and-makhijani-to-leave/

======
DenisM
I wonder if now is a good time to join Y! as a developer? Lots of people
leaving -> lots of new opportunities.

~~~
ROFISH
Depends. If you just want a nice paying 9-5, sounds great.

But every single day since Microsoft walked away, another big name from Yahoo
leaves. It's like rats on a sinking ship...

~~~
cglee
To carry your analogy further, those who salvage the ship gets the treasure.

More specifically, what I mean is that it takes different skills/tolerance to
steer a ship versus salvaging one. If you are similar to those who are leaving
Yahoo, then you probably shouldn't join right now. But if you possess skills
that can help the company right now, it's a golden opportunity.

------
nir
This is all great news.

Tech companies rarely suffer as result of too few executives. Tech companies
are often damaged by too many and/or incompetent executives. Yahoo itself has
been a classic example of that.

(The fact TC presents this as some sort of terrible news is just another
reason to consider it a positive development.)

------
ardit33
so, is this a real loss? These are the same people that led yahoo burned yahoo
to the ground.

They are part of the old system, and some new blood in yahoo will probably do
good. Obviously they will be hurting in the next 6months, going with a re-
adjustmenet, but for the long term this might be good.

